# Win 10 Installation Issue



## cptriple (Aug 3, 2015)

I have been trying to install several times now. Windows tells me my upgrade is available. I start the installation process and the software is downloaded. I am told that it has finished copying files, then reboots. Win 10 logo displays and goes through another reboot. A few seconds later I get the message "attempting to recover installation". quickly followed by "restoring your previous version of Windows" which is done successfully, so now I am back at Win 7 64 bit ultimate. Checking the update status I get Error Details: Code 80242014, Windows update error 0x80070057, 2015-08-01-T-07_59_40P. I tried to create an iso file and got the error "Something happened," followed by 0x800704DD-0x96016. Does anyone have any idea how I should proceed? I'm kinda stuck at "something happened." :banghead:


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What are your system spces? Be as detailed as possible. Have you checked for a BIOS update? Have you made sure that all your software/hardware is all updated and running the latest drivers?


----------



## cptriple (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks so much for your reply. Your help will be greatly appreciated. Here are the specs:


```
Operating System
    Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1
    Computer type: Desktop
    Installation Date: 6/24/2015 12:46:14 PM
    Serial Number: 342DG-6YJR8-X92GV-V7DCV-P4K27
        Windows Security Center
            User Account Control (UAC)    Enabled
            Notify level    2 - Default
            Firewall    Enabled
        Windows Update
            AutoUpdate    Download Automatically and Install at Set Scheduled time
            Schedule Frequency    Every Day
            Schedule Time    3:00 AM
        Windows Defender
            Windows Defender    Disabled
        Antivirus
                Microsoft Security Essentials
                    Antivirus    Enabled
                    Company Name    Microsoft
                    Product Version    4.8.204.0
                    Virus Signature Database    Up to date
                AVG AntiVirus 2015
                    Antivirus    Disabled
                    Virus Signature Database    Up to date
        .NET Frameworks installed
            v4.5 Full
            v4.5 Client
            v3.5 SP1
            v3.0 SP2
            v2.0 SP2
        Internet Explorer
            Version    11.0.9600.17914
        PowerShell
            Version    2.0
        Java
                Java Runtime Environment
                    Path    C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe
                    Version    6.0
                    Update    20
                    Build    02
                Java Runtime Environment
                    Path    C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe
                    Version    6.0
                    Update    45
                    Build    06
                Java Runtime Environment
                    Path    C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_51\bin\java.exe
                    Version    8.0
                    Update    51
                    Build    16
        Environment Variables
            USERPROFILE    C:\Users\Topher
            SystemRoot    C:\Windows
                User Variables
                Machine Variables
        Power Profile
            Active power scheme    Dell
            Hibernation    Enabled
            Turn Off Monitor after: (On AC Power)    30 min
            Turn Off Hard Disk after: (On AC Power)    20 min
            Suspend after: (On AC Power)    120 min
            Screen saver    Enabled
        Uptime
                Current Session
                    Current Time    8/6/2015 10:08:55 AM
                    Current Uptime    3,173 sec (0 d, 00 h, 52 m, 53 s)
                    Last Boot Time    8/6/2015 9:16:02 AM
        Services
        TimeZone
            TimeZone    GMT -5:00 Hours
            Language    English (United States)
            Location    United States
            Format    English (United States)
            Currency    $
            Date Format    M/d/yyyy
            Time Format    h:mm:ss tt
        Scheduler
            8/6/2015 10:16 AM;    Adobe Flash Player Updater
            8/6/2015 10:18 AM;    HPCustParticipation HP ENVY 4500 series
            8/6/2015 10:38 AM;    GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA
            8/6/2015 10:41 AM;    HP Photo Creations Communicator
            8/6/2015 2:38 PM;    GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore
            8/6/2015 6:35 PM;    Apple Diagnostics
            8/7/2015 9:51 AM;    SystemToolsDailyTest
            8/7/2015 7:32 PM;    Adobe Flash Player PPAPI Notifier
            8/8/2015 12:00 PM;    PCDoctorBackgroundMonitorTask
            8/15/2015 2:37 AM;    AVG_SYS_TASK_0715tb_DELETE
            8/18/2015 11:33 PM;    Software Removal Tool post reboot run
            Adobe Acrobat Update Task
            ASC8_PerformanceMonitor
            ASC8_SkipUac_Topher
            AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0715tb_rel
            AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0715tb_RML
            CCleanerSkipUAC
            Driver Booster Scan
            Driver Booster SkipUAC (Topher)
            Driver Booster Update
            Microsoft Office 15 Sync Maintenance for Topher-PC-Topher Standard Topher-PC
            PCDEventLauncherTask
            SmartDefrag4_Startup
            SmartDefrag4_Update
            Uninstaller_SkipUac_Topher_Standard
 
CPU
        Intel Core i7 860
            Cores    4
            Threads    8
            Name    Intel Core i7 860
            Code Name    Lynnfield
            Package    Socket 1156 LGA
            Technology    45nm
            Specification    Intel Core i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz
            Family    6
            Extended Family    6
            Model    E
            Extended Model    1E
            Stepping    5
            Revision    B1
            Instructions    MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, Intel 64, NX, VMX
            Virtualization    Supported, Enabled
            Hyperthreading    Supported, Enabled
            Fan Speed    902 RPM
            Bus Speed    131.6 MHz
            Rated Bus Speed    2368.5 MHz
            Stock Core Speed    2800 MHz
            Stock Bus Speed    133 MHz
            Average Temperature    54 °C
                Caches
                    L1 Data Cache Size    4 x 32 KBytes
                    L1 Instructions Cache Size    4 x 32 KBytes
                    L2 Unified Cache Size    4 x 256 KBytes
                    L3 Unified Cache Size    8192 KBytes
                Cores
                        Core Speed    Multiplier    Bus Speed    Rated Bus Speed    Temperature    Threads
                    Core 0    1184.3 MHz    x 9.0    131.6 MHz    2368.5 MHz    53 °C    APIC ID: 0, 1
                    Core 1    3421.2 MHz    x 26.0    131.6 MHz    2368.5 MHz    55 °C    APIC ID: 2, 3
                    Core 2    2894.8 MHz    x 22.0    131.6 MHz    2368.5 MHz    54 °C    APIC ID: 4, 5
                    Core 3    3289.6 MHz    x 25.0    131.6 MHz    2368.5 MHz    54 °C    APIC ID: 6, 7
 
RAM
        Memory slots
            Total memory slots    4
            Used memory slots    4
            Free memory slots    0
        Memory
            Type    DDR3
            Size    8192 MBytes
            Channels #    Dual
            DRAM Frequency    661.0 MHz
            CAS# Latency (CL)    9 clocks
            RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)    9 clocks
            RAS# Precharge (tRP)    9 clocks
            Cycle Time (tRAS)    24 clocks
            Command Rate (CR)    2T
        Physical Memory
            Memory Usage    61 %
            Total Physical    7.96 GB
            Available Physical    3.04 GB
            Total Virtual    16 GB
            Available Virtual    9.99 GB
        SPD
            Number Of SPD Modules    4
                Slot #1
                Slot #2
                Slot #3
                Slot #4
 
Motherboard
    Manufacturer    Dell Inc.
    Model    0T568R (CPU 1)
    Chipset Vendor    Intel
    Chipset Model    DMI Host Bridge
    Chipset Revision    11
    Southbridge Vendor    Intel
    Southbridge Model    H57
    Southbridge Revision    06
    System Temperature    22 °C
        BIOS
            Brand    Dell Inc.
            Version    A03
            Date    12/9/2009
        Voltage
            CPU CORE    0.864 V
            MEMORY CONTROLLER    3.056 V
            +3.3V    3.328 V
            +5V    5.107 V
            +12V    11.904 V
            -12V    (8.640) V
            -5V    (8.640) V
            +5V HIGH THRESHOLD    4.865 V
            CMOS BATTERY    3.264 V
        PCI Data
                Slot PCI
                    Slot Type    PCI
                    Slot Usage    Available
                    Bus Width    32 bit
                    Slot Designation    PCI1
                    Characteristics    3.3V, Shared, PME
                    Slot Number    0
                Slot PCI-E
                    Slot Type    PCI-E
                    Slot Usage    Available
                    Data lanes    x1
                    Slot Designation    PCIE1
                    Characteristics    3.3V, Shared, PME
                    Slot Number    1
                Slot PCI-E
                    Slot Type    PCI-E
                    Slot Usage    Available
                    Data lanes    x1
                    Slot Designation    PCIE2
                    Characteristics    3.3V, Shared, PME
                    Slot Number    2
                Slot PCI-E
                    Slot Type    PCI-E
                    Slot Usage    In Use
                    Data lanes    x16
                    Slot Designation    PCIE3
                    Characteristics    3.3V, Shared, PME
                    Slot Number    3
 
Graphics
        Monitor
            Name    S27C750 on NVIDIA GeForce GTS 240
            Current Resolution    1920x1080 pixels
            Work Resolution    1920x1080 pixels
            State    Enabled, Primary
            Monitor Width    1920
            Monitor Height    1080
            Monitor BPP    32 bits per pixel
            Monitor Frequency    60 Hz
            Device    \\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
        NVIDIA GeForce GTS 240
            Manufacturer    NVIDIA
            Model    GeForce GTS 240
            GPU    G92
            Device ID    10DE-0607
            Revision    A3
            Subvendor    NVIDIA (10DE)
            Current Performance Level    Level 0
            Voltage    1.120 V
            Technology    65 nm
            Die Size    330 mm²
            Release Date    Jul 2009
            DirectX Support    10.0
            OpenGL Support    4.0
            Bus Interface    PCI Express x16
            Temperature    79 °C
            Driver version    9.18.13.4144
            BIOS Version    62.92.93.00.08
            ROPs    16
            Shaders    112 unified
            Memory    1024 MB
                Count of performance levels : 1
                        Level 1 - "Perf Level 0"
                            GPU Clock    675 MHz
                            Memory Clock    1100 MHz
                            Shader Clock    1620 MHz
 
Storage
        Hard drives
                WDC WD5000AAKS-75V0A0
                    Manufacturer    Western Digital
                    Form Factor    GB/3.5-inch
                    Business Unit/Brand    Desktop/WD Caviar
                    Heads    16
                    Cylinders    60,801
                    Tracks    15,504,255
                    Sectors    976,768,065
                    SATA type    SATA-II 3.0Gb/s
                    Device type    Fixed
                    ATA Standard    ATA8-ACS
                    Serial Number    WD-WCAWF8807813
                    Firmware Version Number    05.01D05
                    LBA Size    48-bit LBA
                    Power On Count    2764 times
                    Power On Time    1280.2 days
                    Features    S.M.A.R.T., AAM, NCQ
                    Max. Transfer Mode    SATA II 3.0Gb/s
                    Used Transfer Mode    SATA II 3.0Gb/s
                    Interface    SATA
                    Capacity    465 GB
                    Real size    500,107,862,016 bytes
                    RAID Type    None
                        S.M.A.R.T
                            Status    Good
                            Temperature    37 °C
                            Temperature Range    OK (less than 50 °C)
                                S.M.A.R.T attributes
                        Partition 0
                            Partition ID    Disk #0, Partition #0
                            Size    47.0 MB
                        Partition 1
                            Partition ID    Disk #0, Partition #1
                            File System    NTFS
                            Volume Serial Number    3AE045AD
                            Size    9.61 GB
                            Used Space    5.18 GB (53%)
                            Free Space    4.43 GB (47%)
                        Partition 2
                            Partition ID    Disk #0, Partition #2
                            Disk Letter    C:
                            File System    NTFS
                            Volume Serial Number    1266CD5F
                            Size    456 GB
                            Used Space    300 GB (65%)
                            Free Space    155 GB (35%)
                ST3160023AS
                    Manufacturer    Seagate
                    Form Factor    3.5"
                    Heads    16
                    Cylinders    19,452
                    Tracks    4,960,260
                    Sectors    312,496,380
                    SATA type    SATA-I 1.5Gb/s
                    Device type    Fixed
                    ATA Standard    ATA/ATAPI-6
                    Serial Number    5MT2QG4S
                    Firmware Version Number    8.12
                    LBA Size    48-bit LBA
                    Power On Count    7461 times
                    Power On Time    2008.3 days
                    Features    S.M.A.R.T., AAM, NCQ
                    Max. Transfer Mode    SATA I 1.5Gb/s
                    Used Transfer Mode    SATA I 1.5Gb/s
                    Interface    SATA
                    Capacity    149 GB
                    Real size    160,000,000,000 bytes
                    RAID Type    None
                        S.M.A.R.T
                            Status    Good
                            Temperature    37 °C
                            Temperature Range    OK (less than 50 °C)
                                S.M.A.R.T attributes
                        Partition 0
                            Partition ID    Disk #1, Partition #0
                            Size    39.1 MB
                        Partition 1
                            Partition ID    Disk #1, Partition #1
                            Disk Letter    D:
                            File System    NTFS
                            Volume Serial Number    646A2C18
                            Size    148 GB
                            Used Space    71 GB (48%)
                            Free Space    77 GB (52%)
                ST3500418AS
                    Manufacturer    Seagate
                    Form Factor    3.5"
                    Heads    16
                    Cylinders    60,801
                    Tracks    15,504,255
                    Sectors    976,768,065
                    SATA type    SATA-II 3.0Gb/s
                    Device type    Fixed
                    ATA Standard    ATA8-ACS
                    Serial Number    Z2A05ZSZ
                    Firmware Version Number    CC46
                    LBA Size    48-bit LBA
                    Power On Count    1864 times
                    Power On Time    815.9 days
                    Speed    7200 RPM
                    Features    S.M.A.R.T., AAM, NCQ
                    Max. Transfer Mode    SATA II 3.0Gb/s
                    Used Transfer Mode    SATA II 3.0Gb/s
                    Interface    SATA
                    Capacity    465 GB
                    Real size    500,107,862,016 bytes
                    RAID Type    None
                        S.M.A.R.T
                            Status    Good
                            Temperature    37 °C
                            Temperature Range    OK (less than 50 °C)
                                S.M.A.R.T attributes
                        Partition 0
                            Partition ID    Disk #2, Partition #0
                            Disk Letter    E:
                            File System    NTFS
                            Volume Serial Number    6AB59247
                            Size    465 GB
                            Used Space    330 GB (70%)
                            Free Space    135 GB (30%)
        Flash drives
                PNY USB 2.0 FD USB Device
                    Interface    USB
                    Capacity    30 GB
                    Real size    32,176,472,064 bytes
                    RAID Type    None
                        S.M.A.R.T
                            S.M.A.R.T not supported
                        Partition 0
                            Partition ID    Disk #7, Partition #0
                            Disk Letter    K:
                            File System    FAT32
                            Volume Serial Number    3672B0B0
                            Size    29.9 GB
                            Used Space    2.49 GB (8%)
                            Free Space    27.5 GB (92%)
                            ReadyBoost    Enabled
 
Optical Drives
        HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GH50N
            Media Type    DVD Writer
            Name    HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GH50N
            Availability    Running/Full Power
            Capabilities    Random Access, Supports Writing, Supports Removable Media
            Read capabilities    CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-RAM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R DL
            Write capabilities    CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-RAM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R DL
            Config Manager Error Code    Device is working properly
            Config Manager User Config    FALSE
            Drive    F:
            Media Loaded    FALSE
            SCSI Bus    0
            SCSI Logical Unit    0
            SCSI Port    0
            SCSI Target Id    1
            Status    OK
 
Audio
        Sound Cards
            Intel Display Audio
            HD Webcam C615
            Realtek High Definition Audio
        Playback Devices
            Realtek HDMI Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
            Speakers / Headphones (Realtek High Definition Audio)    (default)
            Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
        Recording Device
            Microphone (HD Webcam C615)
        Speaker Configuration
            Speaker type    Stereo
 
Peripherals
        HID Keyboard Device
            Device Kind    Keyboard
            Device Name    HID Keyboard Device
            Vendor    Logitech
            Location    USB Input Device
                Driver
        HID-compliant mouse
            Device Kind    Mouse
            Device Name    HID-compliant mouse
            Vendor    Logitech
            Location    USB Input Device
                Driver
        HP ENVY 4500 series
            Device Kind    Printer
            Device Name    HP ENVY 4500 series
            Vendor    HP
                Driver
        HP ENVY 4500 series (NET)
            Device Kind    Camera/scanner
            Device Name    HP ENVY 4500 series (NET)
            Vendor    Hewlett-Packard
                Driver
        Logitech HD Webcam C615
            Device Kind    Camera/scanner
            Device Name    Logitech HD Webcam C615
            Vendor    Logitech
            Comment    Logitech HD Webcam C615
            Location    0000.001a.0000.001.004.000.000.000.000
                Driver
        HD Webcam C615
            Device Kind    Audio device
            Device Name    HD Webcam C615
            Vendor    Logitech
            Location    0000.001a.0000.001.004.000.000.000.000
                Driver
        SM/xD-Picture 
            Device Kind    Portable Device
            Device Name    SM/xD-Picture
            Vendor    GENERIC-
            Comment    I:\
            Location    UMBus Enumerator
                Driver
        USB 2.0 FD 
            Device Kind    Portable Device
            Device Name    USB 2.0 FD
            Vendor    PNY
            Comment    TI10673200G
            Location    UMBus Enumerator
                Driver
        Compact Flash 
            Device Kind    Portable Device
            Device Name    Compact Flash
            Vendor    GENERIC-
            Comment    H:\
            Location    UMBus Enumerator
                Driver
        MS/MS-Pro 
            Device Kind    Portable Device
            Device Name    MS/MS-Pro
            Vendor    GENERIC-
            Comment    J:\
            Location    UMBus Enumerator
                Driver
        SD/MMC 
            Device Kind    Portable Device
            Device Name    SD/MMC
            Vendor    GENERIC-
            Comment    G:\
            Location    UMBus Enumerator
                Driver
        Printers
                Fax
                    Printer Port    SHRFAX:
                    Print Processor    winprint
                    Availability    Always
                    Priority    1
                    Duplex    None
                    Print Quality    200 * 200 dpi Monochrome
                    Status    Unknown
                        Driver
                HP ENVY 4500 series (Network)
                    Printer Port    CN37M2M6J605X4
                    Print Processor    winprint
                    Availability    Always
                    Priority    1
                    Duplex    None
                    Print Quality    600 * 600 dpi Color
                    Status    Unknown
                        Driver
                Microsoft XPS Document Writer
                    Printer Port    XPSPort:
                    Print Processor    winprint
                    Availability    Always
                    Priority    1
                    Duplex    None
                    Print Quality    600 * 600 dpi Color
                    Status    Unknown
                        Driver
                Quicken PDF Printer (Default Printer)
                    Printer Port    LPT1:
                    Print Processor    winprint
                    Availability    Always
                    Priority    1
                    Duplex    None
                    Print Quality    600 dpi Color
                    Status    Unknown
                        Driver
                Send To OneNote 2013
                    Printer Port    nul:
                    Print Processor    winprint
                    Availability    Always
                    Priority    1
                    Duplex    None
                    Print Quality    600 * 600 dpi Color
                    Status    Unknown
                        Driver
 
Network
    You are connected to the internet
    Connected through    Broadcom NetLink Gigabit Ethernet
    IP Address    10.0.0.9
    Subnet mask    255.255.255.0
    Gateway server    10.0.0.1
    Preferred DNS server    75.75.75.75
    Alternate DNS server    75.75.76.76
    DHCP    Enabled
    DHCP server    10.0.0.1
    External IP Address    71.56.48.152
    Adapter Type    Ethernet
    NetBIOS over TCP/IP    Enabled via DHCP
    NETBIOS Node Type    Hybrid node
    Link Speed    2.3 KBps
        Computer Name
            NetBIOS Name    TOPHER-PC
            DNS Name    Topher-PC
            Membership    Part of workgroup
            Workgroup    WORKGROUP
        Remote Desktop
            Disabled
                Console
                    State    Active
                    Domain    Topher-PC
        WinInet Info
            LAN Connection
            Local system uses a local area network to connect to the Internet
            Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet
        Wi-Fi Info
            Wi-Fi not enabled
        WinHTTPInfo
            WinHTTPSessionProxyType    No proxy
            Session Proxy
            Session Proxy Bypass
            Connect Retries    5
            Connect Timeout (ms)    60,000
            HTTP Version    HTTP 1.1
            Max Connects Per 1.0 Servers    INFINITE
            Max Connects Per Servers    INFINITE
            Max HTTP automatic redirects    10
            Max HTTP status continue    10
            Send Timeout (ms)    30,000
            IEProxy Auto Detect    Yes
            IEProxy Auto Config
            IEProxy
            IEProxy Bypass
            Default Proxy Config Access Type    No proxy
            Default Config Proxy
            Default Config Proxy Bypass
        Sharing and Discovery
            File and printer sharing service    Disabled
            Simple File Sharing    Enabled
            Administrative Shares    Disabled
            Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts    Classic - local users authenticate as themselves
                Private profile
                    Network Discovery    Enabled
                    File and Printer Sharing    Enabled
                Public profile
                    Network Discovery    Disabled
                    File and Printer Sharing    Enabled
        Adapters List
                Enabled
                        802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card
                            Connection Name    Wireless Network Connection
                            NetBIOS over TCPIP    No
                            DHCP enabled    Yes
                            MAC Address    14-35-8B-02-96-D9
                        Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
                            Connection-specific DNS Suffix    hsd1.ga.comcast.net.
                            Connection Name    Local Area Connection
                            NetBIOS over TCPIP    Yes
                            DHCP enabled    Yes
                            MAC Address    00-25-64-F5-1C-4F
                            IP Address    10.0.0.9
                            Subnet mask    255.255.255.0
                            Gateway server    10.0.0.1
                            DHCP    10.0.0.1
                            DNS Server    75.75.75.75
                            75.75.76.76
                        TAP-Windows Adapter V9
                            Connection Name    Local Area Connection 2
                            NetBIOS over TCPIP    No
                            DHCP enabled    No
                            MAC Address    00-FF-E8-79-5F-DC
                            IP Address    169.254.123.69
                            Subnet mask    255.255.0.0
        Network Shares
            Users    C:\Users
        Current TCP Connections
                AppleMobileDeviceService.exe (2356)
                APSDaemon.exe (6824)
                C:\Program Files (x86)\Clownfish\Clownfish.exe (4220)
                C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceHelper.exe (5288)
                C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\ATH.exe (4568)
                C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe (8772)
                C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Core\NvBackend.exe (4940)
                C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe (4236)
                C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe (4200)
                C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe (4948)
                C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\office15\OUTLOOK.EXE (6960)
                C:\Users\Topher Standard\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\OneDrive.exe (5020)
                C:\Users\Topher Standard\AppData\Local\Mixesoft\AppNHost\appnhost.exe (5000)
                HPNetworkCommunicatorCom.exe (4364)
                loggingserver.exe (3076)
                lsass.exe (1196)
                mDNSResponder.exe (2452)
                services.exe (1188)
                svchost.exe (1504)
                svchost.exe (1688)
                svchost.exe (1780)
                System Process
                System Process
                wininit.exe (1068)
                wmpnetwk.exe (5792)
```


----------

